# Conformation



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I know most of the weaker areas and just so you know place where this taken is a little bit of a slope.


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

Well spyder I am still trying to learn so correct anything that may be wrong. What I see is a nice angle in the shoulder nice throat latch and a horse that is not to thin or to fat. 
The things I don't think are quite right (and please please correct me if I am wrong because I would love to learn more) If the ground is sloped and I don't know if sloped down towards the front but could be down hill, not just looking at withers but looking at how the knees and hocks line up also. I think he or she has a little bit of a long back but is hard for me to tell because compared to my boy everyone has a short back. lol The front legs from the chest down to the fetlocks look really straight with quite an angle after that but I am not sure if this is good or bad. I think his neck cuts in high but I think that is kinda what you want in a dressage horse, right so they can hold the head correctly with out alot of problems. He seams to hold his head nice.His back end needs more muscle but not a conformation flaw.
Let me know how I did I am dyong to know if I am getting a better eye.
Thanks


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

The slope is minor...only a matter of an inch or two from what I saw but it is a tad lower in the front. He is more or less level but the picture shows him a tad lower in the front and he really isn't.

His breeding is Hannovarian/anglo arab.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok - I'm more used to stock-type and haflinger-type horses, but I will give this a try. I may be way off base.

I like his overall balance when I first look at him. I like the neck & length there. It ties in well for the arab in him. Shoulder is ok. The back looks a good length to me compared to his body length. Loin area looks a tad week and the croup is a bit steeper than I like. 

Nice pasterns, front legs look good, the back legs look like they might be a bit sickle hocked.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

When I find a place that actually feeds my horse he looks much fatter.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow - what a difference!!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


>


Ohhh, oooh, shiny horse!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Imo he has a bit of "two horse syndrome", it doesn't look nearly as bad in the second picture, but from his shoulder up looks like one horse and behind that looks like a different one. I'd work on getting his hind end muscled up, because it looks weak in comparison the the neck.
Overall, I like his shoulder angle and his legs look clean, his neck is just a little short which probably what is making the two horse syndrome.

Also imo, he is a bit too porky in the second picture and looks much too stocky for my liking. I almost prefer his weight in the first picture, but the best weight would be in between the two.
I'd love to see pictures of him moving he looks like he would be a very nice leggy dressage horse. Who is the sire? (I'm assuming that's the hano)


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Imo he has a bit of "two horse syndrome", it doesn't look nearly as bad in the second picture, but from his shoulder up looks like one horse and behind that looks like a different one. I'd work on getting his hind end muscled up, because it looks weak in comparison the the neck.
> Overall, I like his shoulder angle and his legs look clean, his neck is just a little short which probably what is making the two horse syndrome.
> 
> Also imo, he is a bit too porky in the second picture and looks much too stocky for my liking. I almost prefer his weight in the first picture, but the best weight would be in between the two.
> I'd love to see pictures of him moving he looks like he would be a very nice leggy dressage horse. Who is the sire? (I'm assuming that's the hano)


He has mostly eventing breeding and is by Diamant


The first picture was taken when he was leased and hay was not that much on the agenda. The second picture was after I got him back from a lease and he was severly underweight we allowed him to pig out on grass for 2 months with little work. The following is after he seemed to have his fill of hay and we started to work him more regularly he "evened out'.










Here he is jumping

BluestarFarm002.flv video by Cyberling - Photobucket

http://s531.photobucket.com/albums/dd356/Cyberling/?action=view&current=BluestarFarm002.flv


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

Quite the scopey little jumper!!lol He acted like he should be going over things much higher. lol


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

prbygenny said:


> Quite the scopey little jumper!!lol He acted like he should be going over things much higher. lol


He has but the rider hasn't. LOL:lol:

He has free jumped 6' and jumped 4'6" under saddle.


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, I figured the rider is learning on him. How tall is he? You have yourself quite the nice jumper what are your plans for him?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

prbygenny said:


> Yes, I figured the rider is learning on him. How tall is he? You have yourself quite the nice jumper what are your plans for him?


 
He is getting older so we are more or less winding down with the showing....he has a number of foals on the ground so may go more in that direction.


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

How old? He looks like he wants to go on forever. lol


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

prbygenny said:


> How old? He looks like he wants to go on forever. lol


 
He is 17 and already has two HOTY titles so now he teaches a young girl and does hunters. I have tried to take care of him all his life and he is one of those types that looks way younger than what he is. He is totally sound and is a very careful horse anyways.

I hope to have him for a long time yet.


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

I would expect so.. My boy is also 17 and other then a fall on the ice this winter is still going strong. He is teaching me and taking great care of me also, but I am much older then the young girls out there. lol


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I *LOVE* the look of this horse. I can't really see anything that stands out other than, "look at me... look how hot I am!"


----------

